# Surf Fishing Classes



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

As the date draws near I want to again advertise the annual surf fishing classes that start January 10th, 2009. There is still room for additional students.

Presented by Captain Jeff Rafter, Florida Surf Casters Club, 
[email protected] / 386-338-5403

Who should attend? 
A. Individuals who wish to begin surf fishing as an activity for the beach.
B. Recent retirees / snowbirds who wish to take up the sport as a serious activity.
C. Those with some surf fishing experience elsewhere, and who wish to gain knowledge about local fish species and fishing tactics.
D. Anyone who hopes to pick up knowledge that will increase their surf fishing success.

The course of instruction is four three-hour sessions. Each session is stand alone, so anyone can take that session which is of interest to them, or chooses to attend them all for a greater understanding of fishing the beach.

Topics Covered during the Four Sessions.
1. Tackle Selection – rods and reels, conventional and spinning, budget minded to custom, what may be best for an individual based on current level of experience to desired future level of proficiency.
2. Rigs, line and terminal tackle – how to select the best line for a balanced outfit, what hooks, swivels, snaps and sinkers to use for different techniques and circumstances.
3. Rig building for use along the Florida Northeast coast.
4. Casting – spinning and conventional - how to cast while standing on the beach or while wading – the mechanics and safety concerns.
5. Etiquette and the protocol of beach fishing – how to fish alongside others to ensure the best experience for all concerned including other surf fishermen, swimmers, surfers, sailboarders, personal watercraft and beach drivers (where permitted).
6. Stewardship of the beach environment -- the nature of the other creatures that share the beach and surf- Crabs, Turtles, Jellyfish, Shorebirds, Pelicans, Gulls and Dolphins. 
7. Bait selection - how / where to obtain, how to put on hook and for what species do we target with selected bait.
8. Beach gear – what absolutely is needed for surf fishing and what else might you want.
9. Tides, water temperature, wind and weather – how does it affect the fishing.
10. How to read the water – where do you want to cast your bait.
11. What are you likely to catch – the different species; how and when to target them.
12. How to handle the fish you caught; so that you don’t get hurt, so the fish has the best chance for survival if released and so harvested fish will offer the best table fare.
13. Surf fishing beaches from Jacksonville area through Canaveral National Seashore with emphasis on home area waters - one hour north to one hour south of Flagler Pier.
14. Understanding Florida Fishing Regulations.

Cost of instruction is $35 per person per session. For students between the ages of 12 and 18 accompanied by an adult in the class, cost is $20. Profits go to Florida Surf Casters.
Session A
Covered:
Fish species caught in the surf and times of year to catch them. 
Florida’s fishing regulations – how you interpret and abide by them. 
Surf fishing the beaches from Duval County to Brevard County. The emphasis will be from St. Augustine to New Smyrna Beach. 
Selection of tackle – spinning & conventional, rod lengths, weight, balance, guide types, reels suitable for the surf, line types and desired characteristics and costs associated with these selections. The minimum tackle needed to catch fish all the way up to the “throw yourself into it” mind set. 

Session B
Covered:
Hook, line and sinker – a discussion on the types and advantages of the most popular types of each for use in surf fishing. 
How to make your own basic surf fishing rigs – the double dropper and fish finder. 
Beach fishing etiquette. 
The use of leaders and other terminal tackle between the running line and the rig. 
Bait selection -.where do you get it and how to handle it. 

Session C
Covered:
Beach gear – what you should have and what else could come in handy. 
How to read the beach in order to place your bait in fishy spots. 
Effects of moon, tide, time of day, water temperature and wind. 
Stewardship of the beach environment. 
How to handle the fish you caught for release or harvest. (Includes cleaning.) 

Session D
Covered:
Casting – Spinning and Conventional -- how to cast from the beach or while wading. Mechanics of “Off the Ground” and “Overhead Thump” style types of casts will be demonstrated. The use of a “Cannon” for spinning and other safety considerations will be stressed. (Bring your own tackle or use mine.) 

Classes will be conducted in January 2009 on Saturday mornings, beginning at 0830
.
Session A on 10 January – meet at entrance to Betty Steflik Memorial Preserve (Under the east end of Rt.100 bridge in Flagler Beach in Flagler County.)
Session B on 17 January – meeting location is same as session A.
Session C on 24 January - meet at Varn Park (On the beach in Flagler County approximately 2 miles north of Flagler Pier)
Session D on 31 January – meeting location is same as session C.

Call or e-mail me of your interest in any of the sessions.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Directions to Surf Fishing Classes*

*Coming From Route 95*

Take exit 284 - Route 100 to Flagler Beach. 
Proceed east exactly 3 miles (passing through 4 to 5 lights). 
At light just over (on east side) of ICW bridge take a left onto Flagler Street. 
Proceed about 100 feet and turn left onto Moody Lane. 
Proceed about two tenths of a mile as Moody Lane winds alongside the bridge. 
On the left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik's preserve. 
I'll either be parked under the bridge (dark green Isuzu Trooper with rods on roof rack), or down the dirt lane through the mangrove stands about 150 yards next to the covered pavilion where the class will be conducted. 

*Coming From A1A*

At the Flagler Beach light (intersection of Moody Blvd which is Route 100 and Route A1A) head west 
At the light just prior to the ICW bridge, take a right onto Flagler St. 
Proceed about 100 feet and turn left onto Moody Lane. 
Proceed about two tenths of a mile as Moody Lane winds alongside the bridge. 
On the left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik's preserve. 
I'll either be parked under the bridge (dark green Isuzu Trooper with rods on roof rack), or down the dirt lane through the mangrove stands about 150 yards next to the covered pavilion where the class will be conducted. 
If lost or running late call me at 386-338-5403 for directions. Looking forward to seeing you in class!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Student Aid for youngsters*

For other than Florida Surf Casters club members who may be interested, there is an offer within our club to pay the tuition for youngsters 12-18 who attend the course with an adult. So, for grandparents, aunts and uncles, or just good neighbors. here is an excellent opportunity to get a young person interested in fishing. There is still room for another 5-6 students.


----------



## fishedn (Aug 18, 2008)

hell of a deal


----------

